# Hot Shots' KC Eusebio - The Prodigy



## MA-Caver (Mar 17, 2012)

This guy is a self-professed clown but damn he's fast. Amazing shooting video. 
[yt]9ce_6yDmeDM[/yt]

Oh alright here fellas!


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 23, 2012)

that's impressive, watching any of the top shooters shoot is always something to see.  Sevigny, Leatham, Enos, miculek, etc always blow my mind.


----------

